# Kibbles and bits and human head



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dispatch.co.za/article.aspx?id=381856


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My parents had a cat once that would leave dead mice on the front doorstep. That's supposed to be a sign of love, so the dog must have REALLY loved his owners


----------

